# Snowbirds 2008 Schedule



## Bandit1 (11 Dec 2007)

*Snowbirds 2008 Schedule*

Ft Lauderdale, FL---------------------May 3rd - 4th
Anderson, SC--------------------------May 7th
Pittsburgh, PA--------------------------May 10th - 11th
Duluth, MI-------------------------------May 14th
Malmstrom, MT------------------------May 17th - 18th
Cranbrook, BC-------------------------May 21st
Janesville, WI--------------------------May 24th - 25th
Portage, MB----------------------------May 31st
Brandon, MB---------------------------June 1st
Kapuskasing, ON---------------------June 4th
Montreal F1, QC----------------------June 7th - 8th
Magog, QC-----------------------------June 10th
Quebec City, QC----------------------June 14th - 15th
Kingston, ON---------------------------June 18th
CFB Borden, ON----------------------June 21st - 22nd
Goderich, ON--------------------------June 25th
Ottawa, ON-----------------------------June 28th - 29th
Canada Day, Ottawa, ON----------July 1st
Stampede------------------------------July 4th
Thompson, MB-----------------------July 16th
Yellowknife, NWT--------------------July 19th
Edmonton Grd Prx-------------------July 20th
Prince George, BC------------------July 23rd
Wetaskiwin, AB----------------------July 26th - 27th
White Rock, BC----------------------July 30th
TBC “Don’t Show”------------------August 1st
Dawson Creek, BC-----------------August 3rd
Penticton, BC------------------------August 6th
Abbotsford, BC----------------------August 8th - 10th
Rocky Mtn House, AB-------------August 13th
Springbank, AB---------------------August 16th
Moose Jaw, SK---------------------August 23rd
Welland, ON-------------------------August 27th
Toronto, ON--------------------------August 30th - September 1st
Van denBos School---------------September 2nd
Halifax, NS---------------------------September 6th - 7th
Stephenville, NL--------------------September 10th
Summerside, PEI-------------------September 13th - 14th
Victoria, BC--------------------------September 20th - 21st
Tri Cities, WA------------------------September 24th
Chico, CA-----------------------------September 27th - 28th
Douglas, AZ--------------------------October 1st
El Paso, TX---------------------------October 4th - 5th
San Francisco, CA-----------------October 11th - 12th
15 Wing Moose Jaw, SK---------October 17th 

The USAF Thunderbirds will be in Canada on the following dates:

Quebec City, QC----------------------June 14th - 15th
Abbotsford, BC----------------------August 8th - 10th

I'll be at a lot of the shows in June and then the usual ones here around the Toronto area in September.  I'm also going to try to make it out to Abby for the show just because it's a venue I've heard a lot about.  The Public Affairs Officer for the 2008-09 Snowbirds is Capt. Jennifer Jones, who currently is responsible for duties over at 4 Wing at CFB Cold Lake.  She'll do the team well, I'm certain of it.  If anyone here is going to be at any of the shows in June and the southern Ontario ones, let me know so that I can buy you a beer!

Bandit


----------



## Bandit1 (11 Dec 2007)

Just added to the 2008 Quebec City Air Show are the USN Blue Angels.

This is shaping up to be the biggest event this country and perhaps North America or the world has ever seen with 5 different teams participating.

Also performing in this show will be the British Red Arrows , France's Patrouille de France, the Snowbirds, and the Thunderbirds..

Bandit


----------



## eurowing (11 Dec 2007)

I'll just enjoy them twice a day for a couple weeks in April!  ;D

I still like to watch them fly.  Even better than the "fast jets".


----------

